# What should I charge for advertising on my website?



## BadgerBoy

I was just approached by someone who wants to advertise on my website, I' like their product so I'm considering giving it a go. 

What I don't know, is how much do I charge? 

I get roughly about 1000 unique visitors per month. Or roughly about 30 to 60 per day. 

Also, how does it even work? 

Do I wait for payment before I put the ad up, or do I put the ad up and then wait for payment? 

Do I get paid per hit to the advertisement, or rent out the space on the page for $X per week or month? 

Do I have them send payment to my paypal account?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

https://www.google.com/adsense/

That's google ad's, but most of your questions are answered there.


----------



## BadgerBoy

Hmm. i checked out the site, but most of the information seems to be customized for ad sense users. I won't be using ad sense. i've been approched by a filmmaker to advertise their film.


----------



## ebackhus

Charge by the number of views. If your site attracts an average of 1000 views a month you can charge a flat rate using that figure.


----------



## BadgerBoy

OK, so how much per view does someone usually charge?


----------



## BluBarry

Actually BB ~

That's a great Question you've presented. A while back ago, I constructed a Site that I truly believe would have been awesome if I had a larger Bank Account to pay for advertisement. My site was totally based upon Affiliate Traffic Sales. I had a section for just about everything under the Sun, Clothing, Sport Goods, Books, Records, Houseware, Furniture, etc. Literally an entire Shopping Mall on the Internet at a time when eBay was still in its' infancy stage. But no one knew I was around so I didn't generate much traffic.

Every Link I had on my Site took you directly to the Manufacture's Site which were all Name Brand items I wrote a whole bunch of CGI Scripts that calculated the amount of Visitors, even how long they stayed on the Site they visited. 

What I had arranged was a Click through Program in which I got a percentage based upon how visitors went to the Sellers' Site via Mine and a larger percentage on anything that was purchased. The arrangement at that time was approx. 15 Cents per Click through and $2.00 per Every Hundred they spent. Also I had a Flexible Agreement where upon, as my site grew larger and I generated more traffic, I would have the ability to negotiate a larger percentage of the profit. 

After realizing I didn't have enough money to really Advertise my Site, I eventually dropped it having only made a whopping $200 in 8 months time. But then you have to deduct what I paid for Hosting and I ws actually in the hole.

If you're getting 30-60 Visits per day, that can place you ina very good position to command a much larger fee. The Internet is actually more popular than TV these days. I'm not much of a TV watcher but I'm on the Internet everyday much like everyone I know, young & old. 

I'd ask for a Flat Fee based on what you think they are worth, Is this an Independent Film Maker? If so, their cash flow is probably small and if you ask too much, they'll just go to somebody else. So determine how much you can live with and keep in mind, if the relationship stays healthy, they will probably use you in the future for other projects and each time they come to you, your site will be even larger. 

What's the URL for your Site btw? 

Throw out $1,000 and see how that sticks


----------



## BadgerBoy

They are an independant filmmaker.

$1000 for what, per month?

my url is www.jaesonjrakman.com


----------



## KoosHopeloos

@ BadgerBoy: Have you thought of doing a sort of banner exchange? They advertise on your website, your website URL is shown in the movie one way or the other? This way you reach a lot of people you would normally not do...


----------



## BluBarry

Good Morning BB ~

I suppose aside from getting paid an agreed upon amount per click-through visits from your Site, I can't provide the answer you're looking for. However I did wish to point out a couple of things, I looked at your Site and it's actually very cool to a point that I Bookmarked it and I happen to know people who are very much into what you do, so I'll pass it along to them as well.

I did a search on *Goggle* for *Ghost Hunters* to see where your site falls and after paging forward up to Page 15, I still didn't see your Site listed. A study done years back noted that most people in search for a particular reference via Search Engines, will most likely stop after Page One. If they are totally unsatisfied with the results, will continue to Page Two and fewer still will venture unto Page Three of their search. When you get beyond Page Three, the numbers drop dramatically but none will venture to Page 15 or higher. Given your Web Site Domain Name does not bare the service you provide, the use of Meta Tags is monumental !!! 

So I decided to take a look at your *Meta Tags* and I discovered you have none that refer to your Website or what you provide. That is a HUGELY IMPORTANT part of building Webpages. _Please take a look at the Links below Links regarding Meta Tags_.

The reason I'm referring to _Meta Tags_ may not be obvious however the higher your ranking within the Search Engine World, the greater your success in negotiating issues like Advertisement Fees.

Below are three very helpful links that I think you should check out.

Good Luck BB

*How to use Meta Tags*

*This is a Meta Tag Generator*

*How Much Should I Charge for Advertising on my Website?*


----------



## thePITman

I am in the same boat. I was just confronted by a person via email last night that would like to advertise on my site. My web site URL's are below:

http://www.ohiobasketball.net/canton
http://www.ohiobasketball.net/wooster
http://www.ohiobasketball.net/ncaa
http://www.ohiobasketball.net (not much there, just to direct you to my sites)

The person was likely viewing one of the first 2 listed there when he decided to email me. I have never been asked before to advertise for somebody, as I've just used Google AdSense for a while. I will be setting up my free sitemeter.com account tonight to start keeping track of traffic, something I was never really concerned about.

My web site is a big thing around our parts in Ohio, especially during the winter months. I'm guessing I get at least 50 impressions a day. At least. All the coaches for the schools use my site for research, and fans check league standings and results just about every night.

The site that is asking to advertise is very relevant to my site, designed around AAU basketball programs and offseason tournaments for high school kids, and I am willing to advertise for them. What kind of flat fee would be reasonable? And how should I ask them to pay? I have PayPal, or do I accept mailed check? Do taxes come into play with something like this?

The last post on this thread was in 2006, so I figured I'd check in again since prices with these things can change. Thanks!


----------

